# Can dogs catch the Norovirus ( winter vomiting bug )



## Mr Kipling (Feb 15, 2010)

Sorry Googled this and can't find a definitive asnwer, searched this forum and can't find anything either. My wife has the Norovirus, can our dog catch it, should I keep the dog away from her?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Not to my knowledge, but not 100% sure!

I had the Norovirus two years ago and my dogs and small furries were all fine, hubby was away and so I had to give all care. I obvioulsy washed hands before feeding and kept contact with little ones down to a minimum ... had no choice really so ILL 

Hope your wife soon feels better, take good care of her, it's a nasty virus :scared: 
Look after yourself too, you don't want to catch it!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Most viruses are host specific. There is a canine novovirus http://jcm.asm.org/cgi/reprint/48/7/2605.pdf

Outbreak of Canine Norovirus Infection in Young Dogs

My (very quick) reading of this is that canine novovirus is a different strain.

Why not phone your vet for advice?

sorry, cross posted with Amethyst


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very few viruses can go between dogs and humans I would say probably no. The only one I know of is brucellosis


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Old Shep said:


> Why not phone your vet for advice?


Yes good advice if unsure, if you can post and let us know what they say please :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Kipling (Feb 15, 2010)

Phoned the vet and they had closed 4.50pm, I guess to be sure I could always make her sleep down the shed ( wife not dog )


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Mr Kipling said:


> Phoned the vet and they had closed 4.50pm, I guess to be sure I could always make her sleep down the shed ( wife not dog )


 Your poor wife, now go and give her a hug and cuddle up next to her, telling her you love her so much you don't mind catching her vomiting bug ... you know you want to :001_wub:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

No they can't - as a hospital worker I know it's only transmissable to humans. It's a bit like us catching parvo - just not possible! 

Wish your wife better, it's an awful illness but it will get better.


----------



## Mr Kipling (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone, pleased to know Sook can get cuddles from her mummy too.
Srtange thing is she has stayed away from her where she would normally sleep at her feet - I think dogs know when we're not well.

My wife has improved and has been able to eat bit, I was getting worried as I was running out of clean pots.


:lol:


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

> I was getting worried as I was running out of clean pots.



Typical!


----------

